# ADNOC Housing allowance: how is it paid?



## ariskar

I have a job offer with ADNOC at pay grade 15 as a senior engineer in Abu Dhabi, with a housing allowance of AED 180,000 per year plus a AED 27,000 per month inclusive of general allowances. I have not yet moved in UAE, I am in the early part of the visa process and internal preparations for onboarding.

1. Is the housing allowance paid as a lumpsum once per year directly to the expat?
2. Is this housing allowance paid in 12 monthly installments to the expat?
3. Is this housing allowance paid directly to the landlord/agent for accommodation?
4. Do you have to use one of the employers GS services to find accommodation or can you do this privately?
5. What happens with housing allowance if you buy a property instead of renting?

I am considering either renting privately or buying a property, depending if the yearly lumpsum is payable to the answers to the above. I have a preference towards buying a property, if that doesn't affect or decrease the housing allowance sum...

Your thoughts and advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xpatuae

Hi Ariskar., I am sorry that i couldn't reply for your query. I am also in the same process, but a step behind you, hence curious to know these details. I got an email from ADNOC that I have passed the technical interview. They asked me to fill some documents and also to provide the expected salary. The position is engineer level(grade not disclosed).

Please let me know how long will it take to get an offer letter?

They asked me to do a medical at ADNOC clinic. Did you do this before getting the offer?

Did they give you two options for remuneration 1.Lumpsum package 2. Direct hire with basic, Housing and other allowances. 

Kindly share your experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ariskar

Xpatuae said:


> Hi Ariskar., I am sorry that i couldn't reply for your query. I am also in the same process, but a step behind you, hence curious to know these details. I got an email from ADNOC that I have passed the technical interview. They asked me to fill some documents and also to provide the expected salary. The position is engineer level(grade not disclosed).
> 
> Please let me know how long will it take to get an offer letter?
> 
> They asked me to do a medical at ADNOC clinic. Did you do this before getting the offer?
> 
> Did they give you two options for remuneration 1.Lumpsum package 2. Direct hire with basic, Housing and other allowances.
> 
> Kindly share your experience. Thanks in advance.


Hello.

1. Skype interview
2. 2 months later, HR email (@adnoc.ae mail) with decision and offer detailing salary, allowances and pay grade (15 in my case, I am told 14 and below are not good offers in general). Also some calls.
3. Fill 4 forms and provide several supporting documents in scans and also by posting them to ADNOC.
4. Visit Abu Dhabi for Occupational Medical tests (done, as tourist visa free country citizen). They booked flights and hotels. I also met the recruiter there in the ADNOC offices.
*5. Wait for entry permit visa (online document to be printed out and stamped at next entry) I am here now*
6. Once entry permit is issued you have 60 days to move to UAE (applicant only, no family) and apply for residence visa, Emirates ID, etc. and start work. Company pays all these. Also you need to take an extra medical test (mainly HIV, Hepatitis, Tuberculosis checks etc.)
7. First 3 months you have no holiday allowance, hence can only travel back home on weekends (Friday, Saturday), after residence visa is ready.
8. Once you get residence visa you can sponsor your family. They can come as tourists for 30-90 days depending on their nationality and visa requirements. Once you get your recidence permit you can apply for theirs too. Medical test for adults.

Good luck


----------



## ariskar

They told me you get a quote for the housing and they pay the annual bill. Unfortunately no lumpsum, hence it makes sense to use the whole allowance sum and get the best you can afford/negotiate within the figure.


----------



## AKD1987

Hi Ariskar, 27k basic for grade 15 senior engg seems a bit low.

Regards
Akd


----------

